# عجيب انت يارب !!!!!!



## happy angel (20 فبراير 2009)

*++ يسمع اقربائى واحبائى واصدقائى كلماتى ، 

ويراقبون ملامح وجهى وكل تحركاتى ، 

ويحاولون مشاركتى افراحى واحزانى .. 

++ اما انت فوحدك تسمع انات قلبى الخفية ، 

وتدرك لغة مشاعرى واحاسيسى ، 

تشاركنى اعماقى لا بالكلام فحسب ،

بل تدخل اليها ، وتسكن فيها ، وتملا فراغنا . 

++ مع ابتداء تضرعى يصدر امرك الالهى : 

مغفورة خطاياك !!!!! 

عجيب انت فى حبك وطول اناتك !! 

تغفر اخطائى مادام قلبى بالحق يتحدث . 

لا تعود تذكر معاصى ما دمت اليك اتوب !!! 


من يحبنى مثلك ؟؟!!!! *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

رووووووووعه يا هابى ​ 
ميررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

رائاااائع جداااااا يا هابى

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 فبراير 2009)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2009)

_ميرسى يا قمرنا
ربنا يباركك_


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة روعة يا هابي ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه يا هابى ​
> ميررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائاااائع جداااااا يا هابى
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> _ميرسى يا قمرنا
> ربنا يباركك_


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> صلاة روعة يا هابي ، ربنا يباركك


----------

